# Regen-Überschuhe für Alpencross



## cryzz (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

für den Alpencross im Sommer brauche ich noch ein paar dünne Regen-Überschuhe für meine Tourenschuhe.
Welche könnt ihr empfehlen, die auch Laufpassagen einigermaßen überstehen!

Ciao
Chris


----------



## ritzelw (9. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde die Jeantex Regengamasche Stockholm empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (10. April 2008)

Also ich habe die Jeantex Regengamasche Stockholm und kann die absolut nicht empfehlen.
Passen sehr schlecht schleifen nur an der Kurbel oder ähnlichem und mit klick Pedalen hast nur probleme beim einklicken.
Das sind meine erfahrung mit denen.
Weiß nicht wenn du nen halben Tag in den Dinger verbringen musst ob die da von vorteil sind.
Schau nach welchen mit Reisverschluss an der Verse ist besser als dieser reine Klettverschluss.

Nur meine Persönliche meinung.

MfG
Robert


----------



## Der Toni (10. April 2008)

Nimm lieber wasserdichte Socken (Sealskinz).


----------



## flyingscot (11. April 2008)

Also meine Erfahrung mit diesen Goretex-Socken war, dass das Wasser am Bein runterläuft und dann am Sockenbündchen IN die Socke läuft. Und zwar ne Menge. Das war dann fast Schwimmbadfeeling in den Socken.

Auf dem Transalp habe ich sie daher gar nicht mitgenommen, auch keine Gamaschen, da man damit Probleme mit dem Klick und auch bei Trage/Schiebepassagen mit dem Grip bekommt. Ich habe meine "Winterschuhe" Shimano MT90 genommen, das hat gut funktioniert. Bei Starkregen muss man darauf achten, dass die Regenhose über den Schuhrand geht, oder eben noch kurze Wandergamaschen drüber macht.


----------



## franky69 (11. April 2008)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Also meine Erfahrung mit diesen Goretex-Socken war, dass das Wasser am Bein runterläuft und dann am Sockenbündchen IN die Socke läuft. Und zwar ne Menge. Das war dann fast Schwimmbadfeeling in den Socken.
> 
> Auf dem Transalp habe ich sie daher gar nicht mitgenommen, auch keine Gamaschen, da man damit Probleme mit dem Klick und auch bei Trage/Schiebepassagen mit dem Grip bekommt. Ich habe meine "Winterschuhe" Shimano MT90 genommen, das hat gut funktioniert. Bei Starkregen muss man darauf achten, dass die Regenhose über den Schuhrand geht, oder eben noch kurze Wandergamaschen drüber macht.



Ich habe beim AC gute Erfahrung mit den Gore-Socken gemacht. Durch meine muskulösen Unterschenkel schlossen die Socken gut und dicht ab   Spaß beiseite, bei normalen Regen kann ich sie empfehlen zur Sintflut kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2008)

seal skinz socken sind nicht mit gore socken zu vergleichen seal ist 100 % wasserdicht - und das stimmt auch !! kann ich sehr empfehlen !! bei überschuhen ist d problem , dass sie meist nur über race schuhe , nicht aber über touren schuhe geh´n !! ist meiner erfahrung .. greez , .


----------



## polo (11. April 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> seal skinz socken sind nicht mit gore socken zu vergleichen seal ist 100 % wasserdicht - und das stimmt auch !!


hä? und gore nicht?


----------



## steven83 (11. April 2008)

Gore sind genauso 100% dicht.
Aber ich hatte auch das Problem das ich am Ende einer Regentour das Regenwasser mit nach Hause tragen konnte. 
In Kompination mit ner Regenhose sind die Socken optimal.

Kumpel von mir hatte Überschuhe von Shimano dabei. Die konnte er nach ein paar Trage und Schiebepassagen wegschmeißen. Waren total aufgerieben.


----------



## ducmon9 (12. April 2008)

Ich kann auch die Sealskinz empfehlen, sehr gutes Material. Ich habe die etwas höheren Socken - warm und 100% wasserdicht.

Ich habe nur ältere Gore-Tex Socken, aber die sind zumindest aus meiner Sicht nicht 100% wasserdicht!


----------



## elbaner (17. April 2008)

Nimm die Seal Skinz. Habe nur gute erfahrung damit. Die Überschuhe machst du dir rucki zucki kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GustavS (18. April 2008)

Mach doch ´ne Aufwand-Nutzen-Kalkulation:
wenn bei Deinem AC nur zwei-drei kurze (was immer das für einen persönlich auch heißt) Schiebe-/Tragepassagen dabei sind, nimmst Du Überschuhe (und kaufst Dir nach der Tour neue), wenn Du insgesamt mehr schieben/tragen als fahren musst, dann nimm doch gleich Bergschuhe mit integrierter Membran 
(und vielleicht gleich ein paar Wanderstöcke )


----------



## Holstenpils1 (18. April 2008)

Die Überschuhe gehen bei Schiebe und Tragepassagen nur kaputt und wenn es noch schmierig und glatt ist,ist der gripp deiner Sohle auch dahin-weil Überschuhe drüber.
Nimm ne Tüte zwischen Schuh und Socken.Geht genauso und gibts auf jeder Hütte. 

Holsten aus CB-nahe der Spree


----------



## ookurti (20. April 2008)

Ich sag nur 2, 3liter Gefrierbeutel. Funktioniert super und kostet nicht viel.
Gruß Kurti


----------



## RagazziFully (4. Juli 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> seal skinz socken sind nicht mit gore socken zu vergleichen seal ist 100 % wasserdicht - und das stimmt auch !! kann ich sehr empfehlen !!



100% wasserdicht heisst ich kann mich damit zwei Stunden in die Badewanne stellen und meine Füsse bleiben trocken? 

Ich habe mir nämlich als "wasserdicht" angepriesene Chill Kill Socken von Adidas bestellt.. Leider sind sie nicht dicht, da die Socken aus drei Bahnen bestehen und über die Nähte (nicht verklebt oder so, Schwachsinn!) ziemlich schnell Wasser eindringt.. Zumindest wenn man sich in  die Dusche stellt und draufhält..

Ich überlege sie direkt zurück zu schicken, unter "wasserdicht" verstehe  ich "wasserdicht"...


----------



## Sanz (4. Juli 2008)

Ich empfehle Sugoi Überschuhe. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## tho.mas (7. Juli 2008)

Seit kurzem benutze ich die Vaude Fahrradgamasche kurz. Im Regen bislang keine Probleme, allerdings laufe ich damit auch nicht durch alpines Gelände. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feuertaucher (12. Mai 2010)

stehe grad vor dem gleichen problem..  habe als schuhe die mavic switchback bin sehr zufrieden mit den schuhen was pedalieren und steigepassagen angeht. nun dachte ich mir, überschuhe von mavic müssten dazu passen. weit gefehlt.. hatte mir die mavic rain cover pro bestellt, totaler mist die dinger. weiss nicht wo die drüberpassen sollen oder wie die auch nur das über- und abstreifen vom schuh überleben sollen...  der thread ist zwar was älter aber ich denke das thema ist zeitlos.. kann jemand aus erfahrung von robusten regen überschuhen sprechen??


----------



## greatwhite (13. Mai 2010)

Habe auch die Mavic Switchback Schuhe. An einem Regen-Überschuh wäre ich auch sehr interessiert. Socken will ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Alf65 (13. Mai 2010)

Ich habe die SealSkinz-Socken. Sind wasserdicht 
Wie schon geschrieben wurde. Kein Wasser geht von Innen nach außen.
Die Teile sind auch ziemlich dick. In meinen Schuhen habe ich dann keinerlei Bewegungsfreiheit mehr für die Zehen.
Ich könnte jetzt nicht sagen das ich Schweißfüße habe, aber am Ende des Tages (auch ohne Regen) ist die Haut bei mir aufgeweicht durch Körperwärme, Schwitzen usw. im Schuh.
Ich habe hohe Shimano-MTB-Schuhe. Sind auch wasserdicht !
Nach einer 5h Regentour konnte ich regelrecht das Wasser aus den Schuhen schütten !! 
Wichtig ist, dass die Regenhose lang genug ist und wirklich über den Schuh geht. Obwohl ich eine XL-Regenhose habe, muß ich mir noch irgendwas mit Gefrierbeutel als Verlängerung einkleben. Sonst mußte ich immer die Hose tief unterm Schritt ziehen. Stehen und Pedalieren ist halt doch was anderes.


----------



## Oshiki (14. Mai 2010)

Hast du die langen oder kurzen SealSkinz?


----------



## Easy (14. Mai 2010)

Die Füße werden bei Dauerregen bzw. starken Schauer eh nass - ob vom heraublaufenden Wasser, Schwitzwasser oder Pfützen. 

Wichtiger wäre es m.E., Socken zu haben, die auch im nassen Zustand gut wärmen und vor Fahrtwind schützen. 

Was könnt Ihr da empfehlen?

Ich dachte bislang an normale Wandersocken wie z.B. Falke TK2 oder Merinowolle


----------



## mosi1979 (14. Mai 2010)

Meine Gore Überschuhe waren recht eng, so dass ich die dicken Schuhe kaum reinbekommen habe. Seitdem ich unten die Brücke unterm Mittelfuß aufgeschnitten und ein elastisches Band eingenäht habe ist auch fast die komplette Schuhsohle frei. Vielleicht kannst du ein paar Überschuhe auch so anpassen.
Schlabberei an den Kurbeln habe ich bei denen jedenfalls noch nicht bemerkt, das Material ist ja recht dünn.


----------



## Alf65 (14. Mai 2010)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Hast du die langen oder kurzen SealSkinz?


Wenn Du mich meinst?
Wußte nicht das es unterschiedliche Längen gibt.
Meine gehen eine handbreite über den Knöchel.

@easy





> Wichtiger wäre es m.E., Socken zu haben, die auch im nassen Zustand gut wärmen und vor Fahrtwind schützen.


Das stimmt. Lieber feucht und warm als kalt und feucht.


----------



## spectraler (14. Mai 2010)

ich kann die Sealskinz auch nur empfehlen! Innen Merinowolle (auch feucht noch warm), Mittelschicht Membran (wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv), außen Kunstfaser (verschleißfest und speichert kein Wasser). Die gibts in mehreren Längen! am besten so lange, das sie in die Regenhose reichen, dann kommt kein Wasser von oben rein!


----------



## traveller23 (16. Mai 2010)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Seit kurzem benutze ich die Vaude Fahrradgamasche kurz. Im Regen bislang keine Probleme, allerdings laufe ich damit auch nicht durch alpines Gelände.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Die hab ich auch. Passen auch über die MT90 von Shimano. Wichtig ist halt das die Hose lang genug ist.


----------



## Easy (17. Mai 2010)

hi,

ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die diversen Socken ins Waschbecken getaucht, angezogen und den "Wohlfühl-Wärmetest" bei 7° auf dem Balkon gemacht:

- am besten fand ich die Falke TK 2 Short Wandersocke
- dicht gefolgt der Mc Kinley Wandersocke (Hausmarke von Intersport). Kostet nur die Hälfte vom TK2, ist aber kaum schlechter. 
- erst dann die Merinosocke (100% Merino). 

Die ersten beiden gehen in meinen AlpenX Rucksack  zusammen mit ein paar Alex-Regenüberschuhe (Hausmarke von Karstadt), die ich mir im Schuhsohlenbereich zurecht geschnitten habe, damit nichts am Cleat hängen bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

